# Confused about wormer dosage...:/



## Kaolru (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay, I have the Ivermectin Apple Flavored Paste. It's for horses, but I've read you can use it for goats. I also understand that the dosage is triple what it is for horses.
If you can't use this for goats, or if it may cause harm, can you tell me what I should use? It's for three five week old kids. I think my one buckling is very wormy. His belly is always big and he didn't have the best care before we got him.

Anyway, the dosage instructions are 91mcg per lb. So that means micrograms, but how do I figure this out for a syringe that is measured in milliliters/cc. I know it all depends on the consistency of the substance, but everywhere I've looked up they use water as a consistency, but this stuff is paste.

Each of my kids weighs anywhere from 8-11lbs.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure about this type. I use the Ivermectin Injectable but give it orally. Have had good results. Maybe someone else can offer advice. I know this worming stuff gets confusing at times.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes you can use the horse paste. I triple the goats weight. For young kids I usually give them 1cc of the horse paste ivermectin. Its a guestimate but you can od them on it


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A break down of how I dose with paste Ivermectin
1 tube is 6cc of 1.87% ivermectin
1cc worms 208 lbs
1/2cc = 104lbs
1/4cc=52lbs.
Get an accurate weight, triple it and dose accordingly.
You'll need to repeat dosing every 10 days for a total of 3 doses.
You may also want to get a vet to run a fecal and see if there is a cocci overload...5 week old with a bloaty belly is a sign of cocci too.


----------

